# Where to find 1-1/4" Threadless Headsets



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can find a 1-1/4" threadless headset? I just bought a '94 Cannondale "M" frame with a 1-1/4" headtube and Pepperoni forks, so I just need to source the right size headset, which seems to be nearly impossible unless I want to shell out a bunch of cash for a new King headset. Does anyone else still make them in this size?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

King is about the only new option. Look on eBay for plenty of used ones.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

The good thing is that so few people need that set up that when they do show up on ebay, they usuall don't go for a lot. I picked a red CK up recently in almost new condition for about $30.


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Haven't seen much of anything in the threadless variety on Ebay, so that's why I was hoping someone would have another option. I'll keep an eye out to see if anything pops up. 

$30 for a King headset -- nice grab!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Just a thought? Consider a King Devolution, which'll press into 1 1/4" frames, but fit forks 1 1/8". It's seamless, looks the part of a King all day long, and will open up fork options significantly.

Of course, if you're going to OEM spec, and want to use that Pepperoni? You'll need the full gig. The forks were kinda scary though, recalls, early gen alloy steerers that snapped like popsicle sticks, etc etc etc....


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> e forks were kinda scary though, recalls, early gen alloy steerers that snapped like popsicle sticks, etc etc etc....


By the time 1-1/4" steerers were used, the Pepperonis were more than solid. Just the very early ones were sketchy.... from what I've read.


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

J_Westy said:


> By the time 1-1/4" steerers were used, the Pepperonis were more than solid. Just the very early ones were sketchy.... from what I've read.


I'd like to stay with the 1-1/4" headset since I'm going to use the Pepperoni's. I thought about buying a devolution, but it would cost the same, if not more, since I'd also need to buy new forks.

Is there any way to tell if I have the "sketchy" Pepperoni's? I'm not too worried about them breaking since I'm mainly going to build up the frame as a singlespeed commuter, but I'd just like to know.


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

You can always convert a threaded 1.250 headset to threadless, it's pretty straightforward with a small lathe.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

King is about your only option. Watch ebay.


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

Linnaeus said:


> You can always convert a threaded 1.250 headset to threadless, it's pretty straightforward with a small lathe.


I'm curious about this since there seem to be plenty of threaded 1.25 headsets on Ebay. What's the process to convert one to threadless?


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

mfh126 said:


> What's the process to convert one to threadless?


You will need to buy (or make) a tapered split compression ring to hold the steerer in place. This can be from a cheap headset for a 1.125 steerer, or you may have to make one for 1.250.

Then you simply bore the inside of the top race to meet with the taper of your split compression ring. This step will remove the threads. You can choose to leave the wrench flats, or remove them, making sure to leave enough material for the compression ring to seat against.

A google search might also help, maybe someone has pictures.


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

accidentally ordered a diacompe quite a few years back. The model i'm not entirely sure of since i'm sitting at home sipping on a beer. I would be grateful to part with it and the 1" of dust that's collected. PM if interested.


later, Chad


----------



## mfh126 (Jul 31, 2007)

nwmtb said:


> accidentally ordered a diacompe quite a few years back. The model i'm not entirely sure of since i'm sitting at home sipping on a beer. I would be grateful to part with it and the 1" of dust that's collected. PM if interested.
> 
> later, Chad


Thanks Chad. You have mail!

Converting a threaded headset to threadless sounds much too complicated for me.:eekster:


----------



## guenthej (Sep 22, 2011)

I found a beautiful Cannondale frame and accompanying fork at a local bike shop last week, but I've got a (hopefully) small problem. The pair requires a 1-1/4" threadless headset, and I'm at a bit of a loss when it comes to finding one. Chris King appears to still be making that headset size, but I've only found them new for ~$150. 

Please let me know if you have a headset that I could buy from you or if you have a lede on where I could buy a reasonably priced used one.

Thanks!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

another option is using headtube reducer cups, then fire away with any 1 1/8 headset you like.


----------



## guenthej (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks, fishcreek. I actually received a set of reducers in the mail today, and I may ultimately decide to use them, but the shop also has a 1-1/4" fork that would work beautifully, and I'd like to keep the pair together.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

post padding and generally linking to items for sale is not kosher. I was patient for a while and it's run out.

Please pm each other and no more shopping questions. You know what you have to do, people have helped you out so just go do it.

thanks for the help mfh126.


----------

